# changing meds...before finals week?!



## diamandis (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I've been on and off with IBS-A for a couple months now. 9 times out of 10 I'm doing fine, constipated but okay, but suddenly this semester has just killed me. I went to the E.R. about a month ago with severe nausea, pain, and D. It was a rough, rough night. From the E.R. I was prescribed Bentyl (another G.I. muscle relaxant) after having no relief from Levsin, and Zofran to control the nausea. The Bentyl didn't seem to be having an effect--but unless I'm in the middle of a flare-up, I usually feel fine. I hadn't had to take the Zofran since I left the E.R., until yesterday.I felt weirdly sick yesterday at about 9:10am (despite having not eaten since 6pm the night before; I was VERY empty--I'm always so afraid to eat!), right when I sat down for calculus class--so I popped a Zofran. Within 10 minutes I went from somewhat nauseous to a full-blown panic attack. I had to leave class. I was crying for no reason, my heart was pounding, and I wanted to die. Either it was the Zofran or it was me--I've suffered from depression and generalized anxiety disorder since I was a little kid, AND these past few weeks I've been surprisingly unstable and feeling like I'm headed for a breakdown. My usual Prozac regimen is no longer enough to keep me stable. So the school doctor suggested Amitiza and wrote me up a scrip for a month's supply. I haven't filled it yet. In typical anxious fashion, I went and read too much on the internet about it. Nausea, headaches, pain, and D? Eff that. I've got finals in two weeks and I'm already very, very close to breaking under the stress. No word on changing the psych meds yet--I see a therapist next week about the panic attack, but I don't have a legitimate psych here who can help me figure out what needs to change. I'm also terrified of changing that, too. I don't have the time to get f*cked up by meds this coming semester.Should I get over my fear and take the Amitiza and hope it doesn't drive me to madness before finals week? Or should I ride it out until finals, then fill the Amitiza scrip when I get home for the holidays in a nice, safe atmosphere? Anyone else have experience with Amitiza?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try the med NOW. This week. Like take it tomorrow and see how you do over the weekend.And use Ginger capsules for nausea. They work miracles on my nausea.


----------



## diamandis (Oct 14, 2010)

BQ said:


> Try the med NOW. This week. Like take it tomorrow and see how you do over the weekend.And use Ginger capsules for nausea. They work miracles on my nausea.


Welp, couldn't do it. I actually don't have the money to fill that Amitiza scrip right now, even with their "Healthy Savings" whatsit.... Oh well. I get to see my legit PCP this coming Friday, since she's more familiar with my case she may be able to help me figure out what else we can do. IBS so far as been a pretty quiet monster this week, with one--well I don't know what it was, it wasn't D but it wasn't fun either--on Wednesday when I tried having a cup of coffee with breakfast.







I miss coffee sooooo much... And the weird thing is, the things that make me sick at school, never seem to make me sick at home. Odds are I'll have a small cup of coffee next Saturday morning to absolutely no adverse effect.







Boy, that bugs me.


----------

